# Fiji. Long time coming!



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi All, 
I have to admit my trip reports have been very thin on the ground since I came to Fiji, notable fish being pretty scarce. 
Yesterday evening, right on sunset my luck changed. I was only ten minutes from home having been out for a couple of hours. There wasn't much breeze when I headed out so I was just peddaling the Adventure, no outriggers. The sun was about to drop out from behind the low cloud on the horizon and I thought it would make a good photo. The notion also occurred to me that a fish was bound to strike while my hands were occupied.









The camera was on its way back into my pocket when there was a huge splash behind me and the spin outfit took off. Take off is an understatement, this was the sort of strike I have been waiting a year for. Getting the rod out of the holder wasn't an option till this beast slowed down and even then I came as close to capsizing as I have ever been. A couple of times I felt odd bumps up the line, maybe the front treble coming adrift, or just tail beats. I guess it was a fairly standard Spanish fight, but I didnt breathe easy till my best ever Walu (Fijian) was between my legs.















The Rapala Magnum's front treble was totally mangled but rear one was so firmly imbedded under the jaw I had to wait till I got ashore to remove it. The tail was over my thigh and the head was down past the pedals. My pliers tether was quickly put into service as a tail rope and I manhandled the fish into the rear well.








This morning the house smells fishy, the car, and all my gear too! Luckily the love of my life is away at the moment. In fact thats the reason I was able to fish at sunset, usually I am picking up my hard working wife or cooking dinner.

I came to Fiji sure there was a double figure Spanish within reach. She was 1.2 mts long, and came in at 14.75 kilos. Its taken 14 months but I think I can go home happy now.

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats a fish!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome fish Oh ghost who walks


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ripper, about time too!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Superb fish. Well done. There's a few excellent meals right there!


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments Fellas, appreciated. There is a big fish barby tonight, fresh Walu and a few Fiji Bitters. 
By the way the locals assure me the Walu doesn't get ciguatera here. Had some for dinner last night and woke up fine this morning, reckon it tasted better than some small ones I've caught recently.
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

There was a couple of whacks on the head before I put her between my legs Salti! Cheers, Dave.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Matt. It was worth the wait, and the fish tastes far better than the smaller ones I catch occasionally.
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

*Big* fish Dave. Long overdue. You'll still be smiling in a few days time, for sure.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Trev, will be smiling all the way home next month I think! Heading out shortly for another sunset, sailing this time as there is a nice ten knot sea breeze. 
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Worth the wait Dave. Makes the back of your Adventure look small.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Gary and Rod, the fish on the barby was fabulous! No big fish last night but three hookups in the half hour before sunset, one was a Spanish but he dropped the hooks, and I landed a brassy trevally for my trouble. I catch a lot of these in the two to three kilo range, pretty good to eat too.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice one Dave. You living in Fiji permanently?


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Mr Walker. Nice work mate. Aren't they lightning fast on that first run. Bring on some more.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Adam, yeh but only for one more month then it's back to Oz. 
Thanks Wayne, it's a helluva buzz that first run. Love to get another one but it's taken a year to get that one so I won't hold my breath!
Cheers, Dave.


----------

